# 3 Most Important Supplements for Bodybuilding - Leroy Colbert



## Curt James (Jan 27, 2012)

YouTube Video










THIS WAS FILMED ON LEROY'S 78 BIRTHDAY 5/09/11. Leroy Colbert is the first man to develop 21 inch arms and is in the Bodybuilding Hall of Fame for doing so. He is now a consultant at Total Nutrition, a supplement and health food store located in Los Angeles, California. He is very knowledgeable in health and the philosophies of life. He loves to discuss both with people who want to learn. If you have a question, give him a call. Welcome to Leroy Colbert.com - First man to build 21" biceps DRUG FREE!
Shot with the Nikon D7000

Colbert back in the day...


----------



## ebfitness (Jan 29, 2012)

Good stuff, Curt! Love listening to the old iron warriors. In an industry that's full of opinions and contradictions, they always seem to simplify things.


----------



## GFR (Jan 29, 2012)

Leroy Colbert used steroids, and his arms were never over 19''


----------



## josephrettig2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

*wow*

wowowowwwwwwwww great body builder.......


----------



## josephrettig2012 (Jan 29, 2012)

*hmmmmm*

Don't know what to say you.......


----------



## ciulloboe (Feb 17, 2012)

woo,woo,excellent


----------



## Pony (Feb 17, 2012)

"the body only complains, it doesnt explain"  I like that one.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 18, 2012)

Like this taught me some history lessons.


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 22, 2012)

woo hoo great!


----------



## jimm (Mar 7, 2012)

take a long hard look at a real physique folks.

becasue TEH HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE BELLYS of today look discusting 






its kinda like a ripped guy with a fat belly but that fat belly has a 6 pac??


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 7, 2012)

Curt James said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curt thanks for posting this. i mean it. what he says makes sense and is something i wouldn't have known until watching this.


----------



## Buff C (Mar 9, 2012)

jimm said:


> take a long hard look at a real physique folks.
> 
> becasue TEH HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE BELLYS of today look discusting
> 
> ...


----------

